# [ESPN] Yao recovering well



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2422331&campaign=rss&source=NBAHeadlines



> Yao Ming is recovering well from a broken foot and could be fit to play in the world championships in August, a spokesman for the player's management team said on Wednesday.
> 
> Zhang Mingji of "Team Yao" told the China Radio International Web site that the 7-foot-6 Houston Rockets center would start rehabilitation soon and could be training again in eight weeks.
> 
> "I believe there is still a possibility for Yao to participate in the world championships," Zhang said.



And here is an interview with Team Yao (translated by "*Pryuen*")



> http://sports.sohu.com/20060421/n242916140.shtml
> 
> It's almost a week after Yao Ming's surgery. How is he doing ? How is his wound ? With these questions in mind, Sohu Sports interviewed Erik Zhang Mingji, leader of Team Yao.
> 
> ...


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Zhang Mingji of "Team Yao"


Maybe I'm missing something, but this seams to be the first time I've heard of him being on Team Yao.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but this seams to be the first time I've heard of him being on Team Yao.


Zhang Mingji = Erik Zhang, that's his Chinese name


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Well nice to hear the good news and makes me more forward to next year's season


----------



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

without Yao, no chinese national team and no Rockets.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

zhaomi said:


> without Yao, no chinese national team and no Rockets.


um, yeah.:raised_ey


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What is Team Yao? Need some help there.
Great to hear he is recovering well, we need this big guy for our next ten years. I would just hope he wont injure again while playing on the Chinese National Team.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

next year is looking good :banana:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

a little sidetrack, but I saw Yao talking about his injury, and his English is real good now...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

deanchueng said:


> What is Team Yao? Need some help there.
> Great to hear he is recovering well, we need this big guy for our next ten years. I would just hope he wont injure again while playing on the Chinese National Team.


"Team Yao" is a small group of advisers and Yao's marketing team, which include agent Bill Duffy and Bill Sanders of BDA Sports Management, Yao's advisor Erik Zhang (a University of Chicago MBA student who is also a distant relative of Yao's) and John Huizinga, the deputy dean of the University of Chicago's Graduate School of Business etc

the profiles of Team Yao members


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> "Team Yao" is a small group of advisers and Yao's marketing team, which include agent Bill Duffy and Bill Sanders of BDA Sports Management, Yao's advisor Erik Zhang (a University of Chicago MBA student who is also a distant relative of Yao's) and John Huizinga, the deputy dean of the University of Chicago's Graduate School of Business etc
> 
> the profiles of Team Yao members


sounds like a formidable and experienced line-up :biggrin:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Is Colin Pine still working with Yao?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Is Colin Pine still working with Yao?


his translator? no, he decided to go solo this year.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Is Colin Pine still working with Yao?


I think he's now working in Shanghai for the Asian branch of the NBA


----------

